# My handheld bellows setup



## NateS (Jun 29, 2011)

I got to playing the other day and wanted to try and fabricate up a setup that would allow me to use my bellows setup to get more magnification (and DOF) than my Tamron 180mm w/ tubes.  I came up with the following (pics below).  It is my D90 attached to a set of PB-6 bellows.  On the other end is a BR-2A reversing ring and a reversed 50mm f1.8.  The flash setup is an old piece of wood with a bolt running through it to attach it to the tripod mount of the bellows.  Then I have a metal bracket deal that brings the flash mount up with the flash and sync cord mounted to that.  This setup is actually extremely convenient.  I can now handhold my bellows setup and quickly change the magnification using the rear bellows attachment.  I can also move the flash (not that I'd ever need to) by moving the tripod/rail mount.  












Some example shots using this setup.  Settings are f/8, 1/200th, ISO 200, Manual flash @ 1/4 power.

3-4 image stack





2 image stack





2 image stack






The following are all some single images (no stacks) of flower in the flower bed (aster I believe)















That little critter couldn't have been more than 1/2mm long..if that.


----------



## EGphoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Seems to have worked out great! Awesome DOF! I would love to do this D80 and 50mm!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 30, 2011)

Fabulous Harvestman pictures (I think that's what they are?)


----------



## NateS (Jul 5, 2011)

EGphoto said:


> Seems to have worked out great! Awesome DOF! I would love to do this D80 and 50mm!



Thanks.  You can get some decent magnification with just a BR-2A reversal ring to reverse mount your 50mm directly to your D80.  I think the BR-2A is only like $20 so you should give it a try.



Bend The Light said:


> Fabulous Harvestman pictures (I think that's what they are?)



Thank you and yes, it is a harvestman.


----------

